# Jacklin Biltmore Blue Blend seed



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Anyone try Jacklin's Biltmore Blue Blend seed mix? It's 20% Everest, 20% Jackpot, 20% Nuglade, 20% Impact, and 20% Nublue Plus. I think I can get this for $3.32/lb if I pick it up locally.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Steely said:


> Anyone try Jacklin's Biltmore Blue Blend seed mix? It's 20% Everest, 20% Jackpot, 20% Nuglade, 20% Impact, and 20% Nublue Plus. I think I can get this for $3.32/lb if I pick it up locally.


You have a mix of their 'super elite', elite and 'regular' cultivars.
http://www.simplot.com/turf_horticulture/jacklin_seed/jacklin_seed_products/kentucky_bluegrass
I don't know what is your strategy...


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Overseed of an existing KBG/PRG/Fescue lawn. The plan is to dethatch, bring in topsoil to level/top dress and then overseed @ 2.5 lbs/K.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Steely As mentioned few time in this forum. KBG takes long to germinate fully. Your existing grass will grow faster and shadow/compete with new seedlings. If you have bare spots, they may have better chance, but then color difference will be inevitable. In Wisconsin you run at 'time to seed' now. 
Topsoil will have some weeds in it (if not sterilized). Get some tenacity at seeding at 5oz/acre rate.
If you have in hand Plant Growth Regulator will help slow existing grass down. Better spray 5 days prior to seed.
If all this, in the current time frame, looks too much, do a fall N blitz (as per another post), dethatch and build a solid plan for next fall. Don't seed now.
B


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I have Tenacity but have never used a PGR. It sounds like I may need to re-think my plan. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Steely said:


> I have Tenacity but have never used a PGR. It sounds like I may need to re-think my plan. Thanks for the info.


That, already is a good strategy . I have started mine in June in order to seed 5 days ago. And I already run in some plan B situations, so we, up north, may have to be very patient, but once it gets going, it will be difficult to compete with a northern lawn.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Steely said:


> Anyone try Jacklin's Biltmore Blue Blend seed mix? It's 20% Everest, 20% Jackpot, 20% Nuglade, 20% Impact, and 20% Nublue Plus. I think I can get this for $3.32/lb if I pick it up locally.


Where did you find this locally? I might be interested in giving this blend a try too.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Mattsbay_18 Pendleton Turf Supply in Waterford, WI. It's a bit of a drive, but still worth the savings in shipping cost. They are supposed to get another shipment this week.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Steely said:


> @Mattsbay_18 Pendleton Turf Supply in Waterford, WI. It's a bit of a drive, but still worth the savings in shipping cost. They are supposed to get another shipment this week.


If you can only get a mix of the first 3 cultivars even for a higher price, you may have the darkest green KBG in the state...


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I wasn't too excited about the Nublue Plus and Impact but they didn't carry Everest as a monostand so I thought the Biltmore mix might be worth a shot.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

You could just dethatch...level...and go aggressive with the nitrogen. The KBG will spread and fill in nice this fall.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Steely said:


> @Mattsbay_18 Pendleton Turf Supply in Waterford, WI. It's a bit of a drive, but still worth the savings in shipping cost. They are supposed to get another shipment this week.


That's not too bad. I've driven further for a lot less 

Have you looked into the Five Elite blend from Reinders?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Mattsbay_18 I was not aware that Reinders had a Five Elite Blend. Wished I would have known that a few years ago. My whole lawn was seeded with their Supreme mix. I still may make the trek down to Pendelton Turf tomorrow. I called there today and their Jacklin shipment is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jmontNJ (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Steely,
I'm looking for an update on how the Biltmore Blue Blend worked out for you. Did it germinate well? Was it weed-free? How is the color? How did it survive the summer?

I found it on Amazon and I'm thinking about buying a bag and trying it out here in NJ. Other than your post, I haven't been able to find any mention of it from users online.


----------



## tduvain (Oct 5, 2021)

I overseeded 10lbs of the aforementioned Jacklin mix into my tall fescue lawn. I heavily dethatched, core aerated (and had plenty of bald spots) while pre-germinating the seed(per another user post), mixed w/ Milorganite after 5 days to spread via rotary spreader. Top dressed w/ a 3way soil/compost/mulch mix.

On the whole, it took pretty much everywhere I spread it. I chalked up any low-sprouting areas to poor spread/infertile soil (had some issues in those spots when we purchased the home). It's a slow grower for sure, but I'm 30 days in and feeling pretty hopeful.

Note, I'm from the Midwest and used to just stopping by an ISU Ag extension to get a soil test, and I couldn't wrap my brain around using a commercial tester, so it's likely my soil is a bit too acidic for KBG (resulting in slow growth and potentially low germination). I'll be sending in a sample in early spring to find out what amendments are necessary.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Wasn't there a scandal with these folks a while back? Are they back to selling what the bag says now?


----------

